

Startup Quote: Rob Kalin, co-founder, Etsy - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2568295156

======
raychancc
I don’t think an economic slump will hurt good ideas.

\- Rob Kalin (@rokali)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2568295156>

